# SR45 Slide issue



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

So I bought my SR45 about a year ago. I have taken it out about four times since then and ran about 600 rounds through it without any failures. I have always taken it down and given it a cleaning and proper lube. The first thing I noticed after the second time out was that if the slide was locked back when inserting a new loaded mag the slide would automaticly go foward and chamber a round, which I'm not complaining about because that would eliminate a step for reloading and that's great considering this is my current carry gun. However, my last time out I noticed the slide would not lock back after the mag was empty, which being my carry weapon kinda worries me. I am wondering if anyone else using the SR series has been expiriencing the same issue and if it is simple fix or something I have to send in for?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

More than likely you're tripping the release inadvertantly with your thumb. Happens a lot with a lot of model. Try making sure your thumb is out of the way, and see of that helps.


----------

